# What do you think this dog is?



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

He's listed as a lab mix. He's 20 weeks old and weighs 30 lbs. Any thoughts on how big he might get?


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Im just speculating here but If I were to guess, I may say there could be some Border Collie in there. But where could he have gotten such long ears? He is very adorable, are you thinking of adopting him?


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

ErisAlpine said:


> Im just speculating here but If I were to guess, I may say there could be some Border Collie in there. But where could he have gotten such long ears? He is very adorable, are you thinking of adopting him?


Yes, I'm just exchanging emails with the rescue right now, but we may go meet him this weekend if it looks like he might fit in with our family.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I see lab in the tail for sure, I would say BC too but the hair and the ears don't fit.

I just don't know what other breed would give that black and white color pattern?

Maybe 1/4 boarder collie and 3/4 lab?

If I had to guess at an adult size I would say 50 pounds


----------



## GeoHusky (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful dog, 

I agree with the above poster, Defiantly has some boarder collie in it.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I see Pointer/Lab.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

It could be a Dane x Lab mix?

Danes have that colour pattern and the ears, face shape and body shape match at least to the untrained eye.

The weight is about right too for the age?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I could buy either pointer, hound, or dane. I don't see any border collie, I think it's just the color people are seeing. If he wasn't black and white I don't think anyone would say bc.


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

I was thinking that he looks like a dane/lab mix.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

He's a cutie! I want to say I see some border collie, lab, and maybe pointer or some type of hound? He sure looks a lot like my friends dog. I attached a pic of his dad, his mom, and then him. His legs have gotten really long as he's aged. he's now like 9/10 months old. This pic is of him around 6 months I believe. His dad is a treeing walker coonhound/springer spaniel mix and mom well she's a little bit of everything haha. These aren't the best pics for comparison but they are all I have. Other than her pups long legs they look similar. He really resembles her pups dad I think.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I also thought maybe Dane. I think is head/muzzle would be much more narrow if he had any Border Collie in him.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

I would say the thing that is making me leans more toward the Dane is the size.

30lbs at 20 weeks old? That's pretty large.

If you look at the breed standard for a Dane (and look at the progression of Dane puppies) it says that at 20 weeks a Dane is 25-45lbs. This puppy falls right in the middle.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I also think Dane x lab, or possibly dane x pointer. Other than the coloration, I don't see any BC.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I say Lab/Pointer or Lab/Dane.

A lot of people think Harleigh is a Lab/Pointer mix, Lab/Dane mix or just a purebred Lab. I have no clue what she is, but I'm leaning towards either a poorly bred Field Lab or a Lab/Pointer mix. (she was listed as a Great Dane/Bullmastiff. HA!)

He's a cutie thats for sure!!!


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

He's going to be large, is my guess. Tegan is 6 months and maybe 30lbs...

My guess is Labrador/Pointer/Border Collie


----------



## vinya12 (May 4, 2010)

POINTER mix for shore


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Throwing an idea out there, not sure at all, but he does remind me of the guy on the right in the following picture:








Or this puppy:









These are "Labernese", or Lab/Bernese Mountain Dog mixes. They are quite common here and were initially used as guide dogs. I have seen some weight 50 pounds, and others more than 80. They sometimes have the longuish Bernese hair, other times shorter lab-like hair.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I personally don't see any lab in there, if you compare the tail to my foster dog's tail it's quite different. hers is short and thick like an otter tail. I'm not sure I see BC in there either.

I want to say dane mixed with some sort of hound. that's my guess. and I'm going to go out on a limb and say that is going to be one BIG doggy  look at those paws!!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Lab/Beagle. There are TONS of those mixes where I'm from that look just like that guy.
That, or Basset/Lab.


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> Lab/Beagle. There are TONS of those mixes where I'm from that look just like that guy.
> That, or Basset/Lab.


I think the pup is WAY to big for lab/beagle or lab/basset.

And in regards to his tail, other then being two colors his tail looks exactly like my lab's tail.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Bassets can get to be that size or even bigger. My neighbor bred bassets for a while and they were kinda large.


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

Either way, still not seeing basset in the face.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts - I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that was stumped. 

I think the official results on his heritage were:

Lab 13
Great Dane 9
Pointer 7
Border Collie 5
NOT Border Collie 4
Hound 3
Berner 1
Beagle 1
Basset 1


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I see Pointer/Dane. Or just plain old Great Dane mix


----------



## nd33 (May 4, 2010)

Maybe a mix of a Canaan Dog


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

Let me know if you find out, because that looks an awful lot like our pup, and we have no idea what she is! We were told that she might be a lab/hound mix. 

She weighed about the same weight at that age. Right now at 7mo shes around 40lbs or so, haven't weighed her for a few weeks. She's around 21" at the shoulders.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Mystery solved - I just spoke with the rescue. He's lab x dane. 

Thanks for all the ideas!!


----------



## Cali and Bear (Jun 23, 2011)

I have these types of puppies.. Mine are 12 weeks old. They are a labrador retriever mixed with a Bernese Mountain Dog. I have both a male and a female. The female looks like the little one posted near the bottom with the white chest.. and the male I have is like the one you are trying to figure out what the breed is.. Brought my puppies to the vet for their second shot and all the ladies knew exactly what breed they are. I know the parents of the puppies and can confirm that one parent is a lab, and the other parent is a bernese.. At 12 weeks old - Bear, the male is 35 pounds, and Cali, the female is 29 pounds. Big dogs for sure! I have no problems with this breed. Very social, very loveable, very caring, very sensitive, very smart, and just wants to please you..


----------

